# Chonky milk snake



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

Hi folks, looking for some advice re feeding my overweight milk snake.
What is the best thing to feed him, without having him get any fatter?
*He's not massively overweight, just a little bit on the chonky side.
I've been told to feed mice instead of rats, as they have less calories? However I've heard that they have a higher fat content than rats?
I have chicks, would they be better?
He has plenty of enrichment in his viv, and is an active little guy in general. I'm also handling him a little more often (only got him in November) now that he's settled in etc. Is there anything else I can do to help him? Have attached pics of him for reference.
Thanks in advance 🐍✌


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Jojo420 said:


> View attachment 370523
> 
> Hi folks, looking for some advice re feeding my overweight milk snake.
> What is the best thing to feed him, without having him get any fatter?
> ...


How often are you feeding him & how big & how old is he? Mice are normal food for milks rather than rats.


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

I was feeding him every 10 days, but have changed to every 14 days. He's 4 years old and just over 5 feet long


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Jojo420 said:


> I was feeding him every 10 days, but have changed to every 14 days. He's 4 years old and just over 5 feet long


If you think he's overweight, switch to medium mice once a fortnight. Once he loses his excess bulk, keep him on large mice once a week. It's rats that are too fatty, not mice.


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

Ah, ok, fab, I will try that. Thanks for your advice 😊


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't expect the snake to loose weight (girth) in the same way mammals or humans do, it takes a lot longer due to the slower metabolism. Follow Willks advice and fingers crossed he'll start to get a better wasteline


----------



## Jojo420 (2 mo ago)

Ah yeah, I figured that that might be the case, thanks!


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Small prey items and less frequent meals. Eg. a small mouse every 10 to 14 days.


----------

